# Outlook 2003 "interface not registered"



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

When I go to send an email using Outlook 2003 I get the message "interface not registered" This only started happening about a week ago, previous to that outlook worked fine. 

I have tried using the reinstall/repair tool to no avail, and I was wondering if there was anything else I could try before I do the complete uninstall - reinstall bit?

cheers


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have you started using Word as your e-mail editor?


----------



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

I think I have always used word as my email editor, I havn't changed any settings so I can't see how it would have changed from whatever the default is when you install the program


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Try re-registering the Ole32.dll file - *could* be a corrupt registry entry.

Go to Start > Run

Then copy and paste in this line

Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll

Then hit OK.

Let me know if that helps any.


----------



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

I tried using registry mechanic but it didn't help, But I will try this when I get home and see what happens.


----------



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like that fixed the problem. Cheers for that!


----------



## GojiGirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi this is to say many thanks to Iain; I had the same problem and was trying to ignore it but it got too much... and found your post Iain which fixed it. Superb. :4-sunshin


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Glad you got sorted. :smile:


----------



## palguy (Nov 30, 2004)

Solved my problem as well, many thanks!!ray:


----------



## dennisshepherd (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the same problem on a Windows 2003 machine using Outlook 2003.

I tried the fix shown above but it does not help, I get the following reply :

DllRegisterServer in c:WINDOWS\System32\Ole32.dll failed Reurn code was
0x8007005

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

See if this blog posting gives you a way out.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep, does sound like a reg permissions issue. Make sure you are using an Admin account to register the dll. You might find it easier to try Dial-a-Fix.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Dial-a-fix.shtml


----------



## dennisshepherd (Oct 16, 2008)

Used the fix posted by Balaji then re-registered Ole32.dll as suggested by Glaswegian and the p[roblem is solved.

Tried REGCURE from Dial-a-Fix but have been waiting 8 hours for a licence key.

Many thanks for thehelp in solving my problem.

Dennis


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

You are welcome, and good luck!


----------

